# what did you name your bird from?



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

just wondering if you named your bird, where did you come up with the name from? is there any special reason why you named your bird what you did?



i named Dallas (Dally) after a character from a novel The Outsiders by S.E. Hinton.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Outsiders_(novel)



Tsukasa (Tsuka) is named after an anime my husband and i liked when we were younger. the anime is called .Hack//sign

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hack//Sign




what about your birds?


----------



## safwat (Jun 14, 2012)

Blue (my blue masked lovebird) was named by my 3 year old nephew after watching RIO. For almost a year he had no name. Rosy is short for Rosey Cheeks Dirty Face. My mom called her that and we just had to shorten it. Angel was named after my niece kept sitting by her cage and kept saying 'who is my pretty angel? Where's my pretty angel?' The name kind of stuck. I unfortunately had no say in naming any of them


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Our rehomed tiel Sunny came with a name.  It suits him and I figured he was too old to change it. He had too many changes at once- new home, new people, etc. He didn't need a new name too.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

oh, our lovebirds, my husband named Munchlax (Munch) after a pokemon lol


and Mango, it was the only name that stuck after we ran through a list of names lol


----------



## MeghanNichol (Mar 2, 2012)

Belle got her name because she is OBSESSED with any toy with a bell on it.. Brody got his name because my fiance calls any close guy friend "brody" for whatever reason, so I thought it was cute!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

Tempest came with the name, I liked it so didnt change it.
Willow is a movie i watched when I was young - this man (named Willow) gave up his life to save a baby of a rival tribe - seeing as I got her to keep Harley company and "save" him I thought it was fitting.
Harley, coz I wanted a strong name (for a warrior) as he was my 1st rescue - I wanted Rapheal, but my mom talked me out of it.
Torrent coz its similar to Tempest (both storms) 
Flicker - came as Flicka (which means girl) and I found out she was actually a he and didnt want to change his name to much


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Mindwipe, Alpha and Bleustreak were named after Transformers. because I'm such an obsessed fan, LOL. Redshift is named after the effect of measuring star distances in Astronomy. I thought it was suitably Transformer sounding 

Jitterbug is named after a Transformer character someone created.

Archie, the conure, was named after Archie Bunker as the rat that broke his/her leg as a chick was named Bunker.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O wow this could take a while, but there is a reason behind each name:

Snowball because he was the first WF my hubby had ever seen
Fuzzy because when he fluffed up his face feathers he looks fluffy (full name is Fuzzball)
Hershey because she was all white (hershey's white chocolate lol)
Bubbles because of her pearls
Pebbles because my mom wouldn't name HER pearl that so we did with one of ours
Jeep because my hubby loves jeeps and that's what he was driving when he got Jeep
Squiggles because again of her pearls
Screech because all he does is well screech
Pankakes because his cheek patch looks like pancakes
Daisy because she was all yellow
Peachy (Baby) because his cheek patches were a light orange AND because he was the baby
Patches was because my hubby thought that's what her pearls looked like
Oreo because she was the first bird the boys had ever seen that looked like that (pied) and they thought she looked like an oreo
Chicken because he was all yellow


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Willow is a movie i watched when I was young - this man (named Willow) gave up his life to save a baby of a rival tribe - seeing as I got her to keep Harley company and "save" him I thought it was fitting.


Love this movie...first movie I ever saw Val Kilmer in.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Grey. Because he is Grey. 

Ama is short for Amarilla. Which is yellow in spanish. (he is a lutino) We originally thought Ama was a girl which is why we picked the name. After much delibration when we found out he was a boy, we decided to change it to Amarillo and keep it Ama for short. 

Willow and Farrah were originally Jaime's babies so I don't know why she picked those names. But I kept them.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay..Kirk we named because he looked cool and needed a cool name, lol. Ava we named because she needed a unique name..we looked at a name list online for both her and Luna. Luna was supposed to be a girl and I just liked the name. Taz is after the Tazmanian devil cartoon because he is crazy. Krissi came named. And Allie got her name because I was watching The Notebook a few weeks before I got her. And the name stuck once we got her.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Alright, lets go through the list :
Oldest are our budgies, Kekio and Chekio.They are brothers so we decided names that rhyme would be best, and besides, since they are inseperable it makes it so much easier to call them.  They respond to either name, what more could I ask for ? haha! 

Angel was named Angel because of how we got her. She was abandoned shut in a box and thrown out in the snow. No one thought she was going to make it but she did, and has been the houses angel since. 

Benito came with a name, he responds to it very well too! We felt it would be too much to change it, new home new surroudings etc.

Ziggy also came with a name, and was in a serious mourning stage when he came to us. So we decided to keep the name 

Rambo was a adoption, we named him Rambo because he LOVES a song called 'Rambo'. He dances around and sings along, there was no name more suitable then that haha!

Thats our name game story, and I must say I love this thread!  A very good read.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We named Snickers from the Snickers candy bar and Cinnamon is named because of his coloring.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

William Because if I was to have another baby and it happened to be a boy that would have been his name
Syd My hubby named him after Pink Floyd s Syd Barrett,founder and lead singer


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

There is no meaning behind my tiels' names, but my naming style is human names, typically ones not really popular. It just has to be a name I like and that suits the tiel.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Philiko is "Friendly" in Greek, and I named him it because before I got him, I never knew birds could be so cuddly or friendly! It was the only word for "Friendly" that sounded cute and suited him that I could find .


----------



## Donivan2009 (Jul 13, 2012)

I named JayJay after J.J on Criminal Minds. And Luna wasnt named after anyone or anything, i could just see the name Luna when i looked at her!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

We don't have our boy yet but I had a terrible time thinking of names. In the end I named our bird after a favourite cookie in Australia: Monte Carlo. I just hope I don't eat him!!!


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

Lou is name lou because we though he was a girl till he molted his orringinal name was lula which is my nick name so we just changed it to lou. 

Lola is called lola cause we first wanted to call her lula but thought lou would get confussed so we come to a name simmilar bun not the same name. I have only judt found out what lola means and it means sorrow we got lola just after are quavers past away.

Quavers was named after the crisp as the first day we got her i was eating quavers and she stole one of me


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey was already named when i received him, and at 7 years old it's a bit late to rename him. If i'd named him it would have been Kupo after a sound one of the characters make in a final fantasy game.

My budgies have been called Sky - because he looked exactly like clouds drifting across a blue sky before his first moult.

Chroí (Pronounced Kree) Was an albino. It means Heart in Irish

Argo - Was a budgie found outside, the person who found him called him Jason but didn't really like it. (jason and the argonauts)

Bob - Originally i thought she was a male, her cere changed colour rather late as a young bird. She suits the name though, her full name is now Bobbitalulah 

I only have Smokey and Bob now, and Bob is getting rather old.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ive learned not to name pets after food again. poor mango LOL

i like the fruit mango. when i say i want to put some mango in my smoothie, my husband runs to get our bird... poor thing lol he takes things out of context a lot. so never am i naming a bird after food again!


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Since there are now over 55 birds at Dreamcatchers, I will not post all the names and why. But I will tell you a few memorable ones -
Tasha - for Tash Yarr on Start Trek
Lore for Star Trek
Quinn for Jonas Quinn on SG1
Minuet for Star Trek
Pieka for Pikes Peak since he has been to the top with me
Buffy, Angel, Willow - for the vampire slayer 
Csoda - Hungarian for miracle, since I nearly lost him
Loki because he is a character
Buttercup for the princess bride
13 because its his band number and I gave up naming him
Elphaba, Nessa, Boq and Fiero for Wicked


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Indie my wf lutino got her name because its short for Indiana Jones, but I had to female it up a little.
Turk McGurk my wf received his name from the coach off the cartoon home movies. 
Cerberus my wf I thought was male and a lot of my bird names come from mythology
Jack is for jack skellington, the only other man I would've have married
Nemo is because of finding Nemo. He is my cripple from only a few days old...just more extreme than the fish
Oink my husband named since he was and is such a pig
Ares is named for mythology as well..he hasn't lived up to his name much luckily but due to his get Splay I wanted a strong name
Twix is named for my favorite candy bar...she doesn't act as sweet tho
Spike is named from the gremlins movie...he's lived up to his name
Chuck is short for chuck Norris...another bird my husband name after his idol
Zeus is another mythological name...I had no other ideas but he's one of the kings of my heart 
Aphrodite is my new wf lutino. She stole my heart when I was looking at another. She's so beautiful that the name fits perfect.

My rest in peacers were my beloved calypso...she was my first and started me of with the mythological names. Damie was short for Damion since her previous owner thought she was male. Calliope is another mythological name. And Athene who I recently lost after only a few months. I thought he was a female so the original name was Athena...I've I realized he was make, I just made it more masculine if that was possible.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

It seems many of us have a theme for naming our birds. Mythology, Transformers, Sci Fi shows... very cool!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Buddy 1 was Meanboy's original name..When he came to us..and then he was mean..
Buddy 2 was Singerboy's original name, but i had watched the movie Strozeck(some sort of polish movie i think) and he had a black bird who talked named Beo, so we named him Beo. But the Second day he lived with us, we let them out to explore the house and he SANG his little heart out. We needed something to match with Meanboy so he became Singerboy and it stuck 

buddy 3 was Wendy's original name, she's named after Wendy O ( Plasmatics)
Ari's original name was Wrigley(previous owners being bears fans or something) is named after Ari Up who is the singer of The Slits


----------



## SyddyBird (May 17, 2012)

I picked Sydney because I was trying to go with something about where tiels are originally from. It was either that or Oscar (ie. Ozzie, for Aussie). BF picked Sydney. Although now, I think mischeif would fit him better. LOL

Mike and Molly are my parakeets. We took them to their first vet check up, and they did not have names. I was filling out the paperwork, leaving the name part blank. My BF said, no we can't leave it blank. Then he scribbled Mike on one, and Molly on the other. So, that's their names. But they should be more like "Bully" and "Timid"


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

lol I love how some names just come to us and some we spend ages thinking about! 
and so many themes and matching names!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> 13 because its his band number and I gave up naming him


I like the idea that you named him after Doctor Remy Hadley on House.  

Or I like it better than giving up on naming him. lol.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Cara got his name thanks to google, first tried "words for snow" but they were all in Inuit, and unprounceable. Then did "names for friend" and found Cara right off the bat, it stuck.

Joey we rescued from a poor situation and kept her existing name. Although I've thought about switching it to Zoey.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Ghosth said:


> Cara got his name thanks to google, first tried "words for snow" but they were all in Inuit, and unprounceable. Then did "names for friend" and found Cara right off the bat, it stuck.
> 
> Joey we rescued from a poor situation and kept her existing name. Although I've thought about switching it to Zoey.


i like zoey.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny because he was such a happy little guy and he still is!
My girls (r.i.p.) Dora (Pandora) because Hubby thought it was funny that we brought her home in a box *eye rolls*. I immediately called her Dora it just suited her goofy personality, I swear she thought she was a bat/circus clown hybrid! 
Jabs because she looked like Jaba the hut with her full crop when she was a chick. 
Chickie because she looked like a tiny roasting chicken when she was a chick.
I miss my girls!


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i got the name Caprica (Cappy) from series called battlestar galactica, it was a beautiful planet and it was perfect for her 
then i got my little boy and he ate and chewed EVERYTHING, so i named him Nibbler (nibs) after a pet character off of futurama that shared the same habbits


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

SunnyandChickie said:


> Sunny because he was such a happy little guy and he still is!
> My girls (r.i.p.) Dora (Pandora) because Hubby thought it was funny that we brought her home in a box *eye rolls*. I immediately called her Dora it just suited her goofy personality, I swear she thought she was a bat/circus clown hybrid!
> Jabs because she looked like Jaba the hut with her full crop when she was a chick.
> Chickie because she looked like a tiny roasting chicken when she was a chick.
> I miss my girls!


awww those names are so sweet! i know what you mean about them being chicks though... mine looked like 2 punk pensioners. bald heads with a little mo-hawks


----------



## AmandaBlue (May 20, 2012)

He was found by a pool I named him Blue because of that


----------



## neeliec (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello! I'm new to the list, but just had to post a reply to how I named my sweet cockatiel. 

I got him back in 1984 - yes, he's 28 years old - and named him *Huey* after Huey Lewis from Huey Lewis and the News....my favorite pop music band back then.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

neeliec said:


> I got him back in 1984 - yes, he's 28 years old - and named him *Huey* after Huey Lewis from Huey Lewis and the News....my favorite pop music band back then.


That's pretty sweet! My Alpha Trion is 22 - still a youngster compared to your Huey!


----------



## SairNathNpeachy (Aug 1, 2012)

Peachy - when we got him my boyfriend jokingly blurted out "I'm going to name him peachy" and that kinda just stuck. we couldn't think of any other names that suited him.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I named Zippy after a character from one of my fav programme from when I was a kid Zippy from Rainbow


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

Ludwig's namesake is the philosopher Ludwig Wittgenstein because we were sure he was going to be an intelligent bird. We also wanted a German name for some inexplicable reason... 

Apart from that, I wanted to call him Zoidberd because of the crest.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I love reading stories behind names people have given their birds!

Puck is named Puck because.... Well the name popped up because I was talking to a friend about Shakespeare. But I thought "Nah, that's more of a dog's name" at first. Then it kind of stuck somehow.
I looked it up, and Puck is believed to mean "mischievous spirit or sprite". It seems to fit my stubborn boy quite well!


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

I named my cockatiel Alsing - it means to fly in Mi'kmaq language.

I named my budgies Pinto and Poncho - Pinto is a spotted horse and my budgy pinto has a spot on his forehead =)
Poncho is the lazy bean and loves to nap


----------



## CrimsonHana (Aug 17, 2017)

Lawless got his name while i was hand feeding him and he seemed to go out of his way to do the opposite to what i wanted him to do.

Nora got her name by my dad and i going though names on our way home from picking her up and stuck with the name that she responded to.


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

Feather Weight (first budgie) was named because I was young and liked my little pony, there was Pegasus with the name, so I named her that.

Clicky (second budgie) was named because I couldn't come up with anything else, and being completely white, the color didn't help with naming. Lol.

Cassie (third budgie) was named by my mom, full name was Cassiopeia.

Elvis (cockatiel) was named because I think that's a great name for a cockatiel or cockatoo because of the crest. 

Chrissy (forth budgie) was named Chris because I was unsure about gender, he had been renamed Chrissy due to confusion, Elvis thought I called him when I called Chris.

Jordan (lovebird) was named because I like the restaurant called Jordan's. So she was named after one of my favorite summertime restaurants.

Opal (fifth budgie) got her name because of her coloration. 

Lucky (sixth budgie) got her/his name because I rescued her/him from the side of a road.



Sent from my Galaxy s8


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I decided to name my second 'tiel Indy (from Indiana Jones) at least for now. 
His nicknames so far are "Dikkie dik" (it's the name of a fat cat from a children's story, Indy seems fatter than Puck is!) and "Handy Harry" (because he's actually a little clumsy and it amused my friend when I called him that)

Puck's nicknames are Kipje (little chicken) and Pukkeltje (which would translate to "small zit" in English...xD)

I've got a habit of giving pets nicknames. :lol:


----------



## rivx (Mar 3, 2017)

Gacy came to us named Gracy, and we planned to keep it.

I study psychology, especially criminal psychology, and I guess the interest is something I passed onto family. Since she resembles a clown (those cheeks!), and her original name was so close to Gacy, it became a nickname -- based off of John Wayne Gacy. It just stuck. 

Definitely not a name I would have considered had it not have just...decided itself, but that's how it came to be. In turn, she's now a huge Marilyn Manson fan. Goth bird.


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*Names*

Theo and Vincent were named after the Vangogh boys...
Too bad not too long after we named them they laid eggs and we realized they were girls ...

Pace (Pronounced Pah-chay) means 'Peace'
in Italian.
Luna is latin for Moon.

earl::wf lutino::mauve linnie::mauve linnie:


----------



## Dragonsworn (Aug 26, 2017)

I named my lutino cockatiel *Ghost*, after the direwolf from Game of Thrones.

My budgies are called *Nova *(an astronomical event that causes the sudden appearance of a bright, apparently "new" star) and *Aquila *(a constellation on the celestial equator).


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

please delete this post 
Oz


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

My little feathered friend ( sometimes he is a little fiend) is Matey the cockatiel cos he is everyone's mate.

I am a Pastafarian flying spaghetti monster worshiper and by definition a bit of a pirate . 

Being a buccaneer on a budget I did not have enough pieces of eight to afford the full size pirate parrot that most respecting pirates own. 

Matey is my economy sized shoulder :lutinoarrot with the attitude and behaviors to match the his full size counterparts.

He is the swashbuckling Douglas Fairbanks Jnr. of the cockatiel world.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

My first two cockatiels are pearl (she’s a pearl) and Big boy (he was biggest bird in the aviary) then my second pair I wanted Australian sounding names so they are Sheila and Bruce! Then my newest tri are named from the Chopper movie lol my partner is a big fan of the movie so we have Chopper and his mate Maryann and we have Neville, also Australian based names lol


----------



## Olivia (Sep 30, 2017)

*My Birds*

I have 6 Cocatiels, 3 Males and 3 Females,
:wf pied::wf pied:ied:ied:earl:earl:
Males
-Sunny (I don’t really have a reason for naming him Sunny, Just thought It would be a good name)
-Duke (He just looked like a duke in my eyes)
-Terror (He is a bit of a Terror especially when he has eggs in the nest box, He is very protective)

Females
-Luna (She came with this name and I just kept it)
-Mellow (She is very Mellow and Quiet (Male is Duke))
-Queenie(Looks like a queen (Male is Terror))


----------

